# Which Trailer for Hauling Wood



## Ralphie Boy (Oct 25, 2012)

Help! I'm trying to find a trailer for hauling wood on my properity. I'm looking at both the 
Yukon Tracks Trail Warrior ATV Trailer — 1250-Lb. Capacity, 20 1/2 Cu. Ft., Model# TX158 and the Yukon Tracks Trail Warrior ATV Trailer — 1250-Lb. Capacity, 20 1/2 Cu. Ft., Model# TX158. Any of you use either of these or have a recommendation for a different model??? THANKS!!


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you mean to list the same trailer twice? Should be an easy decision.....


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the looks of it. The only negative, for me anyway, is the hitch. I would rather have a ball, because I use my atv for moving my splitter around, and a hitch pin will wear out the hole in your atv hitch. Unless your atv has a receiver hitch and you can swap ball mounts easily. My atv is old.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 25, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> I like the looks of it. The only negative, for me anyway, is the hitch.


 
Like it but would change the hitch for my use. For your Kubota it might be perfect.

I see they have single & dual axle model with the same weight & capacity.
Dual axle is more stable & less tongue weight
Single axle more maneuverable in the woods.

http://www.amazon.com/Yukon-Tracks-Trail-Warrior-Trailer/dp/B001RPK5BQ


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Oct 25, 2012)

OOPS!! Second one should have been Polar Sport Off-Road ATV Trailer — 1500-Lb. Capacity, 22 Cu. Ft., Model# 8233. Sorry about that kids!


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 25, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Like it but would change the hitch for my use. For your Kubota it might be perfect.
> 
> I see they have single & dual axle model with the same weight & capacity.
> Dual axle is more stable & less tongue weight



That's actually a single axle with walking beams. Probably why they show the same capacity. Definitely be more stable in the bumpy stuff.


----------



## jeepmedic (Oct 27, 2012)

I have this trailer. The thing is indestructible and can handle 1000lbs. I have pulled over 15 cords in it out of my woods with my ATV. AWESOME. Its a little small, but will go over and through anything.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/ohio-steel-professional-grade-12-5-cu-ft-swivel-dump-cart-1027885

best pic I have..


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 27, 2012)

Ralph said:


> Polar Sport Off-Road ATV Trailer — 1500-Lb. Capacity, 22 Cu. Ft., Model# 8233


 
Those are both nice trailers Ralph. I have not owned either of them, so can not give you solid advice. But a brother of mine has one just like the Polar Sport. He has used it a lot and I have used it a few times. Very tough trailer, that hard poly body is durable. Not a bad price for the Polar through Amazon at 359.99. Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 27, 2012)

We've had ours for a couple years now and mostly like it. I did cut some osb to put in the bottom as it is a bit weak. That is, if you happen to drop a big round it will dent the bottom. The tongue could be a bit better but we've had no problem with it yet. I do like they put grease zerks for the axle and the tires are nice and wide. With the wide tires I could see no need for the dual axle. Methinks if the trail was so bad that you would need the dual axle then you'd also need something other than the atv to pull it. In other words, I think the dual axle should not be considered.

One thing I really like is that the tongue has a good length so backing up is easy. Basically, we are happy with it.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had one of these for a few years and it has always worked well.  The cold has never been a factor for the poly tub.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 28, 2012)

donnest said:


> have had one of these for a few years and it has always worked well. The cold has never been a factor for the poly tub


 
That is a good size load of wood donnest! How many pounds is that rated for? I like that avatar of yours as well. Crazy man!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> We've had ours for a couple years now and mostly like it. I did cut some osb to put in the bottom as it is a bit weak. That is, if you happen to drop a big round it will dent the bottom. The tongue could be a bit better but we've had no problem with it yet. I do like they put grease zerks for the axle and the tires are nice and wide. With the wide tires I could see no need for the dual axle. Methinks if the trail was so bad that you would need the dual axle then you'd also need something other than the atv to pull it. In other words, I think the dual axle should not be considered.
> 
> One thing I really like is that the tongue has a good length so backing up is easy. Basically, we are happy with it.
> 
> ...


 
Nice setup Backwoods  Those are some nice looking stacks too.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 28, 2012)

The pic is not my trailer just the stock manufactures picture (Otter Outdoors) the trailer is rated for 1500 lbs.  It has torsion axles and pulls really nice.  I forget where I got the avatar from but the flaming clown seemed to fit well with this forum.


----------



## Adkjake (Oct 29, 2012)

jeepmedic said:


> I have this trailer. The thing is indestructible and can handle 1000lbs. I have pulled over 15 cords in it out of my woods with my ATV. AWESOME. Its a little small, but will go over and through anything.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/ohio-steel-professional-grade-12-5-cu-ft-swivel-dump-cart-1027885


 
Have to check that one out, just what I'm looking for to tow behind the ATV over rough trails. And that poly tub has held up well? Have you used it during really cold weather?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 30, 2012)

Buddy had a poly tub (not sure which brand) and it cracked when he tossed a round into it with cold weather . . . he hasn't been particularly happy with it . . . but as stated . . . I'm not sure which brand it was or how big a round he tossed into it.


----------

